# Winter Storage



## EagleCountyPaddler (Apr 1, 2006)

I left my 14 foot raft on the trailer for the winter with air in it. As it has got colder it has lost a lot of air. Should I add some air or just leave it. It hangs over the trailer a bit and I am concerned about creasing? Any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

If it's not fully supported, I'd put more air in it. Just enough to get it's proper shape.


----------



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

It hasn't necessarily lost air, the air is just denser and contracted so to speak. The air will expand and contract with all temperature variations, the more the variation the more the effect. Personally I think you should roll it up for the winter. Having it freeze and thaw hanging over the trailer can't be a good thing.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

yep roll it up and store it (inside if you can). i store mine rolled up like a burrito in the attic of our garage. any creases that formed over the winter are gone after the first time i inflate it in the spring.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

In the garage... attic... ??? WTF is wrong with you guys!

Eagle, don't listen to these wannabes! Take the boat in to the living room, inflate it, give her some TLC and baby it through out the winter. She will treat you much better that way for not being locked up in a cold attic or garage!

</sarcasm>


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Depends on what kind of boat you have.....DO NOT roll it if it's a PVC/Urethane boat.....not really a big deal if it's hypalon.

I would add a little more air regardless if you plan on leaving it on the trailer all winter. I leave my boat on trailer and inflated over the winter and temperature always F$%$'s with it. Plus I just like walking into the garage and playing with shit every now and then. 

I agree with 4x4......they like a little attention over the winter.....give er' some love every now and then.....what message are you sending when you roll er' up and stuff it in the attic???


----------



## Palo Duro (Jun 12, 2009)

Hell fire 4x4 ur right!. I unrolled mine and put it in front of the TV, threw a few throw pillows around it, some wine, shrimp on the barbie,, Wif-ie had that look and we showed the raft some lovin. 

If this keeps up, I might just buy another raft to use for rafting!
Thanks,,

just sayin,,,


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I suggested to my wife that we could waterproof the basement... then fill it with water and test the raft for slow leaks... just in case. 

She didn't like that idea for some reason.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

I have been storing PVC boats rolled (loose) over the winter for years with no problems at all, both Aire (i.e. zipper/bladder) and single tube boats.


----------



## richierivertrip (Jul 28, 2008)

I have an AIRE PVC raft, dry it very well, then roll it up loosely for winter storage. I store it in the garage where the temperature is fairly constant. Attics have extreme temp fluctuations, so that is not recommended. I leave it on the trailer the rest of the year. 
I also have a 25 year old hypalon raft and have also stored that in the garage over the winter, rolled up. It never lost a breath of air until 2 years ago.
Maravia rafts are very hard to roll up any smaller than a refrigerator.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Yup, I don't know about Aire's, but I have a Maravia and rolling that thing is like wrestling a fat chick.......


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Hmmm, a follow up question. A month ago I became a Maravia (brand new) raft owner. This winter she sits in my basement, but I know my wife won't go for that every winter. So, richier and GoodTimes, in your experience, folding up Maravia boats loosely, good or bad?

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

kazak4x4 said:


> I suggested to my wife that we could waterproof the basement... then fill it with water and test the raft for slow leaks... just in case.
> 
> She didn't like that idea for some reason.


Smart woman. The basement might have some problems with the hydrostatic pressure, they are designed to hold things up, not hold up against things pushing out like a ton of water. Then there's also probably a furnace down there..... Silly silly.


----------



## richierivertrip (Jul 28, 2008)

kazak4x4 said:


> Hmmm, a follow up question. A month ago I became a Maravia (brand new) raft owner. This winter she sits in my basement, but I know my wife won't go for that every winter. So, richier and GoodTimes, in your experience, folding up Maravia boats loosely, good or bad?
> 
> Thanks,
> Alex


 It should be fine if you clean and dry it well before rolling it up loosely. Store it in an area that has fairly constant temperatures. For Maravias, it would be great if you have enough room to leave them on a trailer all year since they are so hard to roll up.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

kazak4x4 said:


> Hmmm, a follow up question. A month ago I became a Maravia (brand new) raft owner. This winter she sits in my basement, but I know my wife won't go for that every winter. So, richier and GoodTimes, in your experience, folding up Maravia boats loosely, good or bad?
> 
> Thanks,
> Alex


Let me tell ya, I don't even know what "rolling loosely" means anymore. I dry 'er good, reverse suction, etc etc etc.......I have a hard time folding it in HALF let alone a nice tri-fold/roll......it's like trying to fold plastic.

My suggestion, since your nice, awesome, new boat  is sittin' pretty in the basement.....try letting the air out and see what you think about trying to roll it. 

I LOVE the material and the bomberness of the Maravia....it's quite evident how strong and thick the material is when you try to fold it.

I don't do it because I can just see the stress points, even after inflating it, it'll take hours (if not a day) for the creases to go away. So.....I don't even try anymore.

Give it a shot, see how it feels to deflate that momma and try to fold it.


----------



## Kendo (Jul 26, 2006)

I too have been rolling my aire up for a couple of years(not loosely), I fold it with a sprinkling of talc, then into a NRS bag.I learned this technique while serving in the navy, it really prevents pvc from sticking, first time out just needs to knock the dust off.. the talc also preserves the pvc from any corrosives..this takes a little time to winterize, but is well worth it. the boat does absolutely have to be dry before the talc and rolling up, or you run the risk of stickage! (sorry for the made up word LOL)


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Main Salmon trip this summer, travelled with all boats deflated and rolled. Refrigerator is a good description of the Maravia size!


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Don't get me wrong......you can roll a Maravia.....NOT easily done solo. Never tried to roll an Aire. My limited knowledge (and use) of them is that the material is a bit more pliable.

The pain in the ass of rolling my boat ain't worth it......I'll do it only if it's absolutely necessary (Gunny Gorge mule train, etc...).


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

I roll my 18' Aire cat, but it helps if it sits inthe warm sun for a while to soften it up!


----------



## yarmonymatoid (Nov 5, 2008)

I strongly believe in leaving a boat inflated if you have the space. I just can't see how it wouldn't be the preferred method if possible. 

It only makes sense that not creating stress points and folds is good for any type of material. If you don't have room I've heard that the talc option is a decent way to go from some old timers. We use that same method when folding hunting tents. 

I keep my Aire on the trailer in the garage. As it get's a little colder I fill it up a little so it just keeps the shape not "river ready".


----------



## EagleCountyPaddler (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I think I will just add a little air


----------

